# 30+years and guess what?



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Worked where I had to wear safety glasses all those years. Never had a problem wearing them the whole time.....

Ok, now to the John Deere Gator...... I did all the service work on it this last fall as usual. New air filter, belt (which I didn't need) fuel filter, oil changes and all the other required service.

It just started running poor in the last couple days. I couldn't get any power out of it and when I gave it power, it wanted to bog down. Acted like it wasn't getting any gas. I pulled the choke lever out just short of 1/2 way and it ran perfect. So today I decided to see if I had any cracked fuel lines or maybe the filter was plugged, etc.

I slid the clamp off the top of the fuel filter and then pulled the hose off the filter. Then I slid the clamp down the bottom hose so that I could remove the hose from the filter. This hose was on there just a little bit, so I had to pull just a little bit harder while twisting the filter.
When they finally seperated, the force that I had on the filter, caused it to flip up. When it did, IT *SPLASHED THE WHOLE FILTER FULL OF GAS ON TO MY FACE*! I immediately and instinctively closed my eyes as gas was running all over my face. I stumbled blindly to find a table that was near, which held a roll of paper towel. It wasn't that easy to find in an emergency when you're blinded! I got lucky and finally found it. I tried to wipe my face the best that I could, to keep the gas from running down into my eyes again. Once I got the gas that was running down my face stopped, I immediately headed outside, fell to the ground and did my best to clean the burning gas from my face with snow. LOTS OF SNOW!!!! Trust me, that snow wasn't cold as that gas was burning like hell on my face. After a few minutes of rubbing hands full of snow in my face, I finally got the burning to settle down. There was a small amount of gas that did get into my left eye and thankfully it was small. Thank goodness for the snow!!!!!
Needless to say, that wasn't the fun part of my day! :sad:

I am so thankful that I learned a long time ago to always wear safety glasses when you're working on something. Had I not had them on when I did, it could have turned out to be a disasterous day for me.

I wrote this to remind everyone that when working on your ATV or, no matter what you may be working on or, how quick you think that you can fix it, *WEAR SAFETY GLASSES.* *They might just save your vision !*

Darn thing still isn't running right.........


----------



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

It does burn the eyes. Once I had to fill up my dad's motorhome and somehow it didn't shot off and sprayed all over my face.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

I work with blind people for a living. You'd be amazed at how many of their stories start off "Just this one time........" :sad:






Safety First ! (And second....and....)


----------

